# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 1 لسنة 7  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "دستورية"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة العليا**بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 6 من نوفمبر سنة 1976.*

*برئاسةالسيد المستشار/ بدوي إبراهيم حمودة    رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضورالسادة المستشارين/ محمد عبد الوهاب خليل وعمر حافظ شريف ومحمد بهجت محمود عتيبة نواب رئيس المحكمة وعلى أحمد كامل وأبو بكر محمد عطية وطه أحمد أبو الخير.               أعضاء*
*وحضورالسيد المستشار/ محمد كمال محفوظ    مفوض الدولة* 
*وحضور السيد/ سيد عبد الباري إبراهيم        أمين السر*


*أصدرت الحكم الآتي*

*في القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم 1 لسنة 7 قضائية "دستورية"*


*الوقائع*

*تتحصل الوقائع، على ما يبين من الأوراق، في أن حسني أحمد العزبي قدم إلى المحكمة العسكرية العليا ، متهماً في القضية رقم 102 لسنة 1974 جنايات عسكرية إسكندرية، بجلب جواهر مخدرة إلى داخل أراضي الجمهورية دون الحصول على ترخيص كتابي من الجهة المختصة وذلك تطبيقاً لقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144لسنة 1973 - بشأن إحالة جرائم جلب الجواهر المخدرة إلى القضاء العسكري الذي صدر استناداً إلى الفقرة الثانية من المادة السادسة من قانون الأحكام العسكرية التي أضيفت إلى هذه المادة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 وهي تنص على أن " لرئيس الجمهورية متى أعلنت حالة الطوارئ أن يحيل إلى القضاء العسكري أيا من الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر" وقد دفع المدعى أمام المحكمة العسكرية العليا بجلسة 7 من سبتمبر سنة 1975 بعدم دستورية قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 الذي أحيل إلى القضاء العسكري بمقتضى أحكامه، فقررت المحكمة تأجيل نظر الدعوى لجلسة 5 يناير سنة 1976 كي يرفع الدعوى أمام المحكمة العليا بعدم دستورية هذا القرار، فأقام هذه الدعوى ضد المدعى عليهما بعريضة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا في 4 من يناير سنة 1976 طالباً الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلاً وفي الموضوع بعدم دستورية قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وإلزام المدعى عليهما المصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة، وذلك للأسباب التى تضمنتها عريضة الدعوى . وقد ردت إدارة قضايا الحكومة على الدعوى بمذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى ومصادرة الكفالة مع إلزام المدعى المصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة ، وأودعت هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريراً مسبباً بالرأي القانون انتهت فيه إلى أنها ترى الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلاً وفي الموضوع برفضها مع مصادرة الكفالة وإلزام المدعى المصروفات وقد حدد لنظر الدعوى جلسة 3 من يوليه سنة 1976 ثم تأجيل نظرها إلى جلسة 2 من أكتوبر سنة 1971 وفيها قررت المحكمة إرجاء إصدار الحكم إلى جلسة اليوم.*

*المحكمة*

*بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وبعد المداولة.*
*من حيث إن الدعوى قد استوفت الأوضاع المقررة قانوناً.*

*ومن حيث إن المدعى يستند في دعواه إلى أن قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 بشأن إحالة جرائم جلب الجواهر المخدرة إلى القضاء العسكري قد صدر بناء على قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 بإضافة فقرة ثانية إلى المادة السادسة من قانون الأحكام العسكرية رقم 25 لسنة 1966 تخول رئيس الجمهورية متى أعلنت حالة الطوارئ أن يحيل إلى القضاء العسكري أيا من الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر، وقد صدر هذا القانون استناداً إلى التفويض التشريعي المخول لرئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 15 لسنة 1967، وكلا القانونين غير دستوري للأسباب الآتي: أولا- أن المادة 120 من دستور سنة 1964 الذي صدر قانون التفويض في ظل أحكامه تشترط لصحة التفويض التشريعي لرئيس الجمهورية أن يكون التفويض لمدة محددة وأن يعين الموضوعات التي يجري فيها التفويض والأسس التي تقوم عليها، وقد صدر القانون رقم 15 لسنة 1967 المشار إليه دون مراعاة لهذه الشروط، فلم يحدد مدة معينة للتفويض، بل استعاض عنها بعبارة الظروف الاستثنائية، وهي عبارة مرنة غير محددة ولا يمكن التكهن بانتهاء تلك الظروف الاستثنائية التي حلت بالبلاد من جراء حرب سنة 1967، ولم يعين لرئيس الجمهورية الموضوعات التي فوض فيها، بل اكتفى بتفويضه في كل ما يتصل بأمن الدولة وسلامتها، وفي كل ما يراه ضرورياً لمواجهة الظروف الاستثنائية، وهي عبارة تتسع لكل ما يخطر على البال، مما ينطوي على تخلي السلطة التشريعية عن أخطر اختصاصاتها للسلطة التنفيذية، كما خلا قانون التفويض من بيان الأسس التي تقوم عليها موضوعات التفويض.. ثانيا: أن القانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 الذي أضاف فقرة جديدة  إلى المادة السادسة من قانون الأحكام العسكرية رقم 25 لسنة 1966، قد صدر استناداً إلى قانون التفويض رقم 15 لسنة 1967، ولما كان هذا القانون الأخير باطلاً من الناحية الدستورية لافتقاده الشروط المقررة دستورياً لصحة التفويض، فإن القانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 الذي بنى عليه، يكون من الناحية الدستورية باطلاً مثله ، هذا فضلاً عن أنه لم يعرض على مجلس الشعب مما أدى إلى سقوطه تلقائياً طبقاً لما تقضي به المادة 147 من دستور سنة 1971 التي أوجبت عرض لوائح الضرورة على مجلس الشعب خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدورها إذا كان المجلس قائماً، وأن تعرض في أول اجتماع له في حالة الحل أو وقف جلساته، فإذا لم تعرض زال بأثر رجعي ما كان لها من قوة القانون دون حاجة إلى صدور قرار بذلك، ولما كان القانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 - باعتباره تشريعاً استثنائياً - لم يعرض على مجلس الشعب ولم يقره، فقد زالت عنه بحكم النص المشار إليه صفته التشريعية ولو كان صادراً بناء على تفويض سليم، بل هو على العكس تشريع بنى على باطل وما بنى على الباطل فهو باطل، وعلى ذلك يكون الاختصاص المعقود للمحاكم العسكرية للفصل في قضايا المخدرات قد زال وانتهى، ولما كان القضاء العسكري ليس هو القضاء الطبيعي بالنسبة إلى المدعى باعتباره من المدنيين الذين لا ينطبق عليهم قانون الأحكام العسكرية فمن حقه طبقاً للمادة 68 من الدستور أن تنظر دعواه أمام محكمة الجنايات بوصفها قاضيه الطبيعي.*

*وقد ردت إدارة قضايا الحكومة على الدعوى بمذكرة جاء فيها أن طعن المدعى بعدم دستورية قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 لا تقوم على أساس سليم للأسباب الآتية:*
*أولاً    : أن قانون التفويض رقم 15 لسنة 1967 هو قانون صحيح استوفى الأوضاع والضوابط المقررة دستورياً طبقاً لأحكام المادة 120 من دستور سنة 1964 الذي صدر في ظله هذا القانون، ولا تعتريه أسباب بطلان إجرائية أو موضوعية، وقد أقرت المحكمة العليا دستورية القانون المذكور ودستورية القرارات الجمهورية الصادرة استناداً إليه.*
*ثانياً   :أن القرار بقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 بإضافة فقرة جديدة إلى المادة السادسة من قانون الأحكام العسكرية تخول رئيس الجمهورية متى أعلنت حالة الطوارئ أن يحيل إلى القضاء العسكري أيا من الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر، قد صدر استناداً إلى التفويض التشريعي المخول لرئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 15 لسنة 1967 وفي حدود هذا التفويض ودون أى مخالفة لأحكام الدستور، وقد انتهت المحكمة العليا إلى دستورية هذا القرار بقانون فيما تضمنه من إضافة فقرة جديدة إلى المادة السادسة من قانون الأحكام العسكرية رقم 25 لسنة 1966، ولما كان قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 بإحالة جرائم جلب الجواهر المخدرة إلى القضاء العسكري قد صدر تنفيذاً للقرار بقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 ودون مخالفة لأي قاعدة دستورية مقررة، فإنه يكون هو الآخر- و تبعاً لما قضى به من دستورية قانون التفويض رقم 15 لسنة 1967 والقرار بقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 - غير مخالف للدستور.*
*ثالثاً   : أن إحالة جرائم جلب الجواهر المخدرة إلى القضاء العسكري بمقتضى قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 - على ما أفصحت عنه المذكرة الإيضاحية لهذا القرار - أمر اقتضته المصلحة العليا للدولة للحفاظ على أمن وسلامة القوات المسلحة في وقت الحرب وأثناء قيام حالة الطوارئ المعلنة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1337 لسنة 1967 طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 162 لسنة 1958 بشأن حالة الطوارئ، وذلك رداً لمقاصد العدو الإسرائيلي التي تستهدف إدخال الجواهر المخدرة كمقابل للحصول على أسرار القوات المسلحة مما رؤى معه إحالة جرائم جلب الجواهر المخدرة وما يرتبط بها من جرائم إلى القضاء العسكري، ولا شك أن حماية القوات المسلحة وقت الحرب من أخص المسائل التي تتصل بأمن الدولة وسلامتها.*

*ومن حيث إن الوجه الأول من أوجه الطعن، الذي يقوم على أن قانون التفويض غير دستوري لفقدانه الشرائط المقررة لصحة التفويض طبقاً لما تقضي به المادة 120 من دستور سنة 1964 الذي صدر هذا القانون في ظل أحكامه، هذا الوجه مردود بأن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر على أن قانون التفويض رقم 15 لسنة 1967 المشار إليه فيما تضمنه من تفويض رئيس الجمهورية في إصدار قرارات لها قوة القانون في الموضوعات التي تتعلق بأمن الدولة وسلامتها وتعبئة كل إمكانياتها البشرية والمادية ودعم المجهود الحربي، قد صدر مستوفياً لجميع الشرائط التي تطلبتها المادة 120 من دستور سنة 1964 لصحة التفويض.*

*ومن حيث إنه عن الوجه الثاني من أوجه الطعن، ويخلص في عدم دستورية القرار بقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 وقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 المنفذ له، لصدورهما استناداً إلى قانون التفويض رقم 15 لسنة 1967 - وهو من وجهة نظر المدعى غير دستوري - فقد انهار هاذ الوجه من أوجه الطعن بانهيار الأساس الذي بنى عليه - وهو عدم دستورية قانون التفويض رقم 15 لسنة 1967 - بعد أن استقر قضاء هذه المحكمة على عدم مخالفة هذا القانون للدستور، على نحو ما تقدم، هذا وقد سبق لهذه المحكمة أن قضت بأن القرار بقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 الذي أضاف فقرة ثانية إلى المادة السادسة من قانون الأحكام العسكرية تخول رئيس الجمهورية متى أعلنت حالة الطوارئ أن يحيل إلى القضاء العسكري أيا من الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر، فقد صدر بناء على تفويض مستوف لشرائطه الدستورية وفي مجال تنظيم اختصاص القضاء العسكري، وهو أمر يتصل - عند قيام ظروف استثنائية تقتضي إعلان حالة الطوارئ-  بأمن الدولة، ويدخل من ثم في نطاق الموضوعات التي عينها قانون التفويض رقم 15 لسنة 1967، وأنه يبين من نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة السادسة من قانون الأحكام العسكرية المضافة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970، أنها خولت القضاء العسكري اختصاصاً واسعاً إذ ناطت به الفصل في الجرائم كافة سواء تلك التي يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات أو التي يعاقب عليها أي قانون آخر، وجعلت هذا الاختصاص مرتبطاً بإعلان حالة الطوارئ موقوتا بقيامها، ويقوم هذا الاختصاص الذي يقتضيه أمن الدولة وسلامتها خلال فترة قيام حالة الطوارئ جنباً إلى جنب مع الاختصاص المخول للمحاكم الأخرى بالفصل في هذه الجرائم بمقتضى التشريعات المحددة لاختصاصها، وأما سلطة الإحالة إلى القضاء العسكري التي ناطها القرار رقم 1144 برئيس الجمهورية، وقصد بها تخويله وزن الاعتبارات التي تقتضي المحاكمة أمام المحاكم العسكرية بالنسبة إلى هذا الاختصاص المشترك بينها وبين المحاكم الأخرى، فإنها لا تنشئ اختصاصاً للقضاء العسكري ولا تعدو أن تكون أداة لتنفيذ حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة السادسة من قانون الأحكام العسكرية المضافة بالقرار بقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 التي خولت القضاء العسكري ولاية الفصل في الجرائم كافة عند قيام حالة الطوارئ على النحو المتقدم ذكره، ولا ينتقص إعمال هذه السلطة من الاختصاص المقرر للمحاكم الأخرى بالفصل في الجرائم ما دام هذا الاختصاص مخولاً أيضاً للقضاء العسكري بنص له قوة القانون على ما تقدم وأن إعمال سلطة الإحالة إنما يتم تنفيذاً لهذا النص، وخلصت المحكمة إلى دستورية نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة السادسة من قانون الأحكام العسكرية المضافة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970.*

*ومن حيث إنه عن الاحتجاج بعدم عرض القرار بقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 المشار إليه على مجلس الشعب للنظر في إقراره بما يستتبع - على ما يقول المدعى - سقوطه تلقائياً وزوال ما كان له من قوة القانون طبقاً لما تقضي به المادة 147 (وصحتها المادة 108) من دستور سنة 1971، فإن هذا الاحتجاج مردود بأن القرار بقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1970 صدر بناء على قانون التفويض رقم 15 لسنة 1967 في ظل دستور سنة 1964 الذي لم يكن يشترط في المادة 120 منه عرض القرارات التفويضية على مجلس الأمة للنظر في إقرارها، ومن ثم لا يسري عليه الحكم المستحدث بنص المادة 108 من دستور 1971 فيما أوجبه من عرض القرارات التفويضية على مجلس الشعب في أول جلسة له بعد انتهاء مدة التفويض.*

*ومن حيث إنه يبين مما تقدم أن قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1144 لسنة 1973 غير مخالف للدستور، ومن ثم تكون الدعوى غير قائمة على أساس سليم، ويتعين لذلك رفضها ومصادرة الكفالة، وإلزام المدعى المصروفات.*


*فلهذه الأسباب**      حكمت المحكمة برفض الدعوى ومصادرة الكفالة وألزمت المدعى المصروفات ومبلغ ثلاثين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماه .*

----------

